# Mon environnement Apple !



## qtivisioN (22 Novembre 2010)

Voila je vous met une photo de mon bureau que j'ai fais ! A bientôt ! *Mon Bureau.*

PS : Il y a sur la photo 2 iPhones 1 3G et un 3GS, 1 iPad 3G, 1 iMac 27" et un MacBook Pro 17".


----------



## l'écrit vain (22 Novembre 2010)

qtivisioN a dit:


> Voila je vous met une photo de mon bureau que j'ai fais ! A bientôt ! *Mon Bureau.*
> 
> PS : Il y a sur la photo 2 iPhones 1 3G et un 3GS, 1 iPad 3G, 1 iMac 27" et un MacBook Pro 17".



SOAB, comment ça claque !

PS : Moi aussi, j'ai un mac et un iphone


----------



## tirhum (22 Novembre 2010)

qtivisioN a dit:


> Voila je vous met une photo de mon bureau que j'ai fais ! A bientôt ! *Mon Bureau.*
> 
> PS : Il y a sur la photo 2 iPhones 1 3G et un 3GS, 1 iPad 3G, 1 iMac 27" et un MacBook Pro 17".


Et ce n'est pas un sujet pour "Portfolio"...
D'autant qu'il existe déjà un sujet de ce genre pour faire étalage de son "matos"...


----------

